# Rossioglossum Rawdon Jester



## Erythrone (Jul 31, 2013)

Bought many years ago from Marcel Lecoufle. One of my favorites non slipper orchids. Unfortunatly the foliage is difficult to keep clean.

Rossioglossum Rawdon Jester is Ros. grande x Ros. williamsianum



l


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 31, 2013)

I love these guys. The oncidium alliance is my other orchid love, though I stick to miltonias, brassias and their hybrids (love intergenerics). Anyway, what are the cultural requirements for this? I've always admired them, but never wanted to spend the money on one for fear of killing it.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 1, 2013)

Lovely cross!!!! But I can't keep them alive  (grande/crosses)!!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 1, 2013)

One of my dear favourites which I've never tried to grow - too hot here for odonts, I think.
I, too, would like to hear how you grow it. Thanks


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 1, 2013)

A beauty. I am patiently waiting for my grande to finish making it's buds and bloom for me. Shouldn't be too much longer. I hope I get at least four buds this time last year I got three I would love to have five like you have but that would be greedy.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice photo.
Mine grows nicely on a kitchen windowsill in the UK. 
Summer is spent in a cold greenhouse with cattleya light.
They like a coolish winter rest with very little water and decent light.
Fairly trouble free and free flowering.
David


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2013)

Trouble free???

The flowers are great, and so big!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2013)

Too cool for NYC! Thanks for sharing.


----------

